# Behold Gold And White Custom Glock, And What It Really Means



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2018/06/05/behold-gold-white-custom-glock/


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Can you say ugly??????? I would give $25.00 for it.........


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Any pimp would give anything to own that. Perfect gun for this one:


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I think Glocks are already one of the pig ugliest handgun made. This one accents that ugliness to a high degree. I've said a Glock is as homely as a mud fence, but this one is ugly as a gold plated mud fence. Moreover, that guy in the video strikes me as a bit of a nut as he brags on that handgun and its features. Like when he says, "we call this the black-red-gold trigger" as if that's a requested Glock option with a ubiquitous name. Not to mention his silly sound effects while discussing the reset. 

Where would you use such a gun? You'd probably get a lot of laughs at a range and be a walking reflective target on the street. Maybe that's it. The bad guy would break down in laughter, giving you a few extra seconds.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing OP, but I'll keep my Glocks all black. :smt033


----------

